# Wood Ocarinas: I Dare You. You Know You Want To.



## Whiteleather (Feb 4, 2012)

Always trying to push wood workers into ocarinas. I have a couple of plastic ones that give me hours of pleasure. Would like to be able to justify a Hind sweet potato like the one below, but can't do it yet.

So...anyone making musical instruments? I have made some sad bamboo flutes, but the ocarina is beyond my ability.










Kris in NY


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm not familiar with them, but that is beautiful!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

what the **** is it?


----------



## Whiteleather (Feb 4, 2012)

Doh! Sorry boys. An ocarina is a type of recorder, a flute that you blow into instead of across. Here is the Hind site: http://hindocarina.com/

Here is an audio example: http://hindocarina.com/videos/zeldas_lullaby.shtml

Here is an audio example of a DOUBLE. It plays in parallel 4ths like a one man duet: http://hindocarina.com/videos/harmony_1.shtml

The plastic ones I have are are fine, but the wooden ones are sexy. I prefer the sweet potato style, but Hind also makes a flatty that plays more like a flut-o-phone: http://hindocarina.com/videos/sorta_looney.shtml

I have played them made of clay, corian, glass and plastic. The wood ones just sound better.

So...any takers?

K in NY


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Nathan? LOL


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

You guys never play ZELDA?!?! Ocarina's are awesome. I wish i could make one like that! wow that's a beauty in the pic. might be a fun project


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Dreeeeedge....

I didn't realise that ocarinas were not flute shaped. They look easier to make in that respect. Here in NZ a similar traditional Maori wind instrument is the koauau:










If I didn't have five times more projects on the go than I can cope with I would be up for it.

As it is I have some 80 guitars in progress and many of them are behind schedule, partially thanks to slingshots


----------

